# eat in one sitting



## komop (May 2, 2007)

what's yours records according with eating??


----------



## sobie18 (May 2, 2007)

I destroyed one of those rotisserie chickens from the Commissary the other day. The whole darn thing. Poor bird didn't have a chance...I can down some chicken, let me tell ya....


----------



## Ruke (May 2, 2007)

2 Medium Pizzas


----------



## kerrypop (May 2, 2007)

Record? I didn't know we were keeping track. 

...I am a cookie fiend... monster, if you will... and I have been known to sneak all of the cookies.

I am the recordholder for cookie sneaking! YUS!


----------



## Butterbelly (May 2, 2007)

Last week I had a pint of Ben and Jerry's and a whole tub of mini eclairs. I'd say that was a record for me, since I usually can't even eat half a pint of ice cream, let along a whole pint by myself.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 2, 2007)

I can take down a lot of sushi. When I eat at a restuarant I dont usually eat as big of an amount. But I go all out when i get take home. Anyone been to a sushi land? The prices are like 1.50 a plate of california rolls. I ordered a few weeks back, about 27 dollars worth of sushi and calamari. lol SOOO full and sooo delish! I think I soon want to beat that record!


----------



## Ample Pie (May 2, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> Last week I had a pint of Ben and Jerry's and a whole tub of mini eclairs. I'd say that was a record for me, since I usually can't even eat half a pint of ice cream, let along a whole pint by myself.



amateur.  j/k

Ben and Jerry's and I have an arrangement--they keep making pints, I'll keep giving them a warm loving home--in my belly.


----------



## magnoliagrows (May 5, 2007)

Today for lunch we went to Wendy's.

Double cheeseburger
Medium Fry
Large Coke
5 piece chicken nugget

Don't really know how that compares to eating half a large party bag of peanut butter M&Ms by myself in one sitting though. 

How do you measure a record? How full you feel? How much you actually eat? How many calories you take in?

Am I being to analytical? Sorry.


----------



## Waxwing (May 5, 2007)

by myself? an extra large pizza, a large salad, and an order of fried cheese sticks. 

i'm small but bottomless.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 5, 2007)

In my heyday? Hmmm.....two deep dish large pizzas, chased with a six pack of beer and a pint of B and J. I'm pretty sure I can't do that anymore.....


----------



## Waxwing (May 5, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> In my heyday? Hmmm.....two deep dish large pizzas, chased with a six pack of beer and a pint of B and J. I'm pretty sure I can't do that anymore.....


 
Oh damn forgot to add the beer to my tally. It seems to make it easier, doesn't it? 

Your "heyday"....heee. Makes it sound like you were a Vaudevillian eater.


----------



## Krissy12 (May 6, 2007)

I have been known to make a tub of Philly Creme Cheese disappear in one sitting.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 6, 2007)

I find it's mood related--and I don't mean that I eat more when I'm depressed. In actuality, you're more likely to find me asleep when depressed and I try to never mix eating and sleeping--that whole choking issue being what it is.

Two nights ago I had two honking big messy steak hoagies and 2 pints of ice cream--yum.


----------



## Reads4Work (May 6, 2007)

Three tacos and three bean burritos from Taco Bell with an extra large Pepsi, and for dessert, 12 glazed donuts and 12 powdered sugar donuts washed down with something. For a couple months I began eating donuts after meals. I began with two or three, and kept working my way up. After this I stopped.


----------



## AppreSheAte (May 6, 2007)

one sitting or one day?

sometimes i can just almost eat right thru the day. not necessarily a lot in one meal or one snack but just keep eating. i love shakes, pizza, cookies, cake, pie, deli sandwiches, pot pies, chips and dip, m&ms, caramel corn, lots of nuts, fresh warm homemade bread with butter, and of course donuts!

over the course of a day i think i've reached 20,000 calories, easy!

:eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: 

would be nice to have someone to share my snacking, eating, and binging with :batting:


----------



## TCUBOB (May 6, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Oh damn forgot to add the beer to my tally. It seems to make it easier, doesn't it?
> 
> Your "heyday"....heee. Makes it sound like you were a Vaudevillian eater.




Perhaps....my eating habits were Vaudevillian, even if I wasn't on stage...just at college. Since that 2 deep dish, beer and B&J would come at the end of a day, you can't leave out a solid big breakfast (eggs, sausage, biscuits and gravy) and lunch (double cheeseburger, onion rings, couple of cookies). And a snack at the Taco Bell.....and maybe some Cheetos.....and well, you get the idea. I was a gaping maw. 

And I've put away my share of corndogs, tater tots, and beer at Nat'l Corndog Day (top level of participation = the triple double, which is 10 dogs, 100 tots, and 10 beers during about 10 hours).


----------



## Martin_Peters (May 8, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I can take down a lot of sushi. When I eat at a restuarant I dont usually eat as big of an amount. But I go all out when i get take home. Anyone been to a sushi land? The prices are like 1.50 a plate of california rolls. I ordered a few weeks back, about 27 dollars worth of sushi and calamari. lol SOOO full and sooo delish! I think I soon want to beat that record!



please show us some pics then


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 8, 2007)

An entire large cheese pizza from Rizzo's Pizza shop, half of a large steak bomb sub and a 20 oz bottle of caffein free Coke followed by two pieces of Clorets chewing gum and a handfull of seedless grapes.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 8, 2007)

An entire large pizza, two small slices from another pizza, Cheetos, six steamed dumplings, some veggie lo mein, and egg drop soup. Very rarely do I get that frantic for food, but when it happens, damn.


----------



## Blackjack (May 8, 2007)

Martin_Peters said:


> please show us some pics then


----------



## Stormy (May 11, 2007)

Depends on the food, and method of calculation -- calories, volume, etc. I can eat:

Two large pizzas from just about anywhere, unless they're really thick and loaded with cheese, but then still more than one

2-3 dozen tacos

12 hot dogs on buns with chili and cheese

One large pizza and one dozen glazed, or chocolate-covered, doughnuts

1/2 gallon of ice cream (easy)

8-10 pork chops with various side dishes, especially involving potatoes and/or pasta

Steak is my favorite food, and when I eat it it's usually 1.75-2 pounds, along with 8-10 average sized Russet potatoes, mashed with cream and butter (I think I'll make a thread about mashed potatoes, I love them so much), and a couple cans of green beans.

And lots of other stuff.

My "sittings" tend to be rather long though, up to two hours, as I like to enjoy the experience of eating and not rush.

But I do like to fill up rapidly first thing in the morning, when I never feel like eating, but consume two liters of water with fiber and vitamins within a few minutes.


----------



## olly5764 (May 13, 2007)

There was one day where I went round all the Cafe's in the twon where I was working, and had a full english breakfast in each, that made 5 breakfasts, then for lunch it was two sixteen inch Pizzas and a bag of chips.
Tea was a chinese meal for 3 and 24 doughnuts.


----------



## yasuko_latexcat (Jun 14, 2007)

It was very rare, but I sometime used to eat a whole can of Lay's chips.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 14, 2007)

I love McDonalds dollar menu

On any given day, if I'm really hungry and broke I can eat
2 McChickens plain
4 Snak Wraps, 2 crunchy 2 grilled(3 extra Ranch cups)
1 double cheese burgers extra cheese with big mac sauce
2 4 peice McNuggets
2 apple pies 
Large Coke

I can stuff myself for under 15 bucks.... heaven :wubu:


----------



## lizzy (Jun 14, 2007)

A little over a dozen Krispy Kream donuts...they're delicious. They slide down so easily, you don't realize that you've finished them and how far you've widened in the process :eat2:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 15, 2007)

lizzy said:


> A little over a dozen Krispy Kream donuts...they're delicious. They slide down so easily, you don't realize that you've finished them and how far you've widened in the process :eat2:


 
I second that. I can finish a dozen donuts in a 20-minute drive, if I have a drink handy. 

Once a feeder force fed me a dozen after I was already stuffed on other food --and oddly enough it only made me hungrier! So she ran out and got a second dozen.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 15, 2007)

I can eat... a lot. 

My record and biggest accomplishment was the devouring of an entire 16" deep dish double pepperoni pizza from our infamous local pizza place Sven and Oles. It's really hard to give you an idea of how big these pizzas really are. Each slice is like the size of your face, lol. Very thick, loaded with everything. I ate it in about a half hour, and if I had wanted to after it settled a bit I'm sure I could have eaten more, but I was content as I was.

I have to do a photo set with one some time!

I've also been known to eat 2 footlong subway subs in a sitting and could probably take 3 without too much extra effort and a little more time.

Anyone looking for an eating buddy?


----------



## lizzy (Jun 16, 2007)

Buffetbelly said:


> I second that. I can finish a dozen donuts in a 20-minute drive, if I have a drink handy.
> 
> Once a feeder force fed me a dozen after I was already stuffed on other food --and oddly enough it only made me hungrier! So she ran out and got a second dozen.



We shoud have a contest...but somehow I think I'd be way too bloated and groaning a long time before you're near full...lol


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh, and I forgot the taco eating contest back in HS. 47 Jack in the Box tacos. No hurl. I actually only had to eat 46, because that's where the last guy lost his tacos, but I put down an extra just to show him up.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 17, 2007)

lizzy said:


> We shoud have a contest...but somehow I think I'd be way too bloated and groaning a long time before you're near full...lol


 
Sounds good to me! :smitten:


----------



## lizzy (Jun 18, 2007)

Buffetbelly said:


> Sounds good to me! :smitten:



Then I'd be a plump lizzy :happy:


----------



## Canonista (Jun 18, 2007)

In my pot smoking munchies days I ate two 16 inch pizzas, a bag of Doritos, 3 liters of Mountain Dew, and an unknown amount of ice cream. I ate one pizza and washed it down with a 2-liter of Dew then fell asleep. After waking an hour later I hit the bong again and ordered more pizza. I killed that one and raided the cupboards for chips and then the freezer. 

Food in one hand, bong in the other. Consume mass quantities.

On a "normal" day I can eat five McDonald's double cheeseburgers in one sitting, washing it down with Coke.


----------



## volatile (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow. I feel like such a lightweight. lol

I love McDonald's, it's my guilty pleasure. I always get a 10 pc. McNugget, Large fry, double cheeseburger & a large Dr. Pepper and I'm STUFFED.

As far as pizza goes, usually 3 pieces maybe 4 at the most.

I can eat maybe 4 tacos and a large drink from Taco Bell. A lot of times I get a steak grilled stuffed burrito (steak, rice & cheese only), 1 taco, regular nachos & cheese and large drink and I'm DONE, sometimes I don't even finish.

I don't think I would make a very good feedee because I can't consume large amounts of food even though I'm about 475-500 lbs.


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2007)

*With many here answering how much they can eat in one sitting, maybe we should start another thread asking how long can they sit in one eating!

 *


----------



## fanofdimensions (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a friend who is a bbw, maybe even ssbbw (she is over 300 lbs) and has a nice big belly.

we were out at dinner one night at a japanese restaurant where we'd had some miso soup and were looking at the menu. She indicated she was "really hungry" and I asked jokingly how much she needed to keep her belly happy at this meal, and she eyed one of the lean, petite japanese servers and said "oh I think if I ate one of them, that MIGHT keep this belly happy...at least for dinner.." :eat2:  

there was a quick moment of silence as I started to consider the possiblities, and she laughed, and instead we ordered as usual, but I've never looked at the servers in that restaurant the same way again...


----------



## tjw1971 (Jun 19, 2007)

You're making me wish I lived a lot closer. 
First, you prove you've got stronger legs than anyone on your school's football team, and then you talk about eating 3 Subway foot-longs in a sitting. I'd be so proud of you, if you were my eating partner! 





Aurora said:


> I can eat... a lot.
> 
> My record and biggest accomplishment was the devouring of an entire 16" deep dish double pepperoni pizza from our infamous local pizza place Sven and Oles. It's really hard to give you an idea of how big these pizzas really are. Each slice is like the size of your face, lol. Very thick, loaded with everything. I ate it in about a half hour, and if I had wanted to after it settled a bit I'm sure I could have eaten more, but I was content as I was.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 19, 2007)

Aurora said:


> I can eat... a lot.
> 
> My record and biggest accomplishment was the devouring of an entire 16" deep dish double pepperoni pizza from our infamous local pizza place Sven and Oles. It's really hard to give you an idea of how big these pizzas really are. Each slice is like the size of your face, lol. Very thick, loaded with everything. I ate it in about a half hour, and if I had wanted to after it settled a bit I'm sure I could have eaten more, but I was content as I was.
> 
> ...


 
Sven and Olie's? That's a joke, right?  

Actually there are many Sven and Olie jokes!

I ate a 20" pizza recently, but it was cheese. However, I did not have anything to drink, which added to the challenge!

I'll have to see how many foot long Subway subs I can eat --usually I have one tuna and move on to other foods...

A large Quizno's is more challenging --I am partial to a large turkey-bacon-guacamole with a bag of chips, soda, and a giant cookie.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 20, 2007)

I can't eat a lot of food in one sitting I might get an upset stomach don't laugh but I'm a big eater but I can't eat big amounts of food in one sitting


----------



## SoftBellyLover (Jun 21, 2007)

That is one hot statement!!! Hopefully they run the 2 for 1 special again this summer.




lizzy said:


> A little over a dozen Krispy Kream donuts...they're delicious. They slide down so easily, you don't realize that you've finished them and how far you've widened in the process :eat2:


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 21, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> I can't eat a lot of food in one sitting I might get an upset stomach don't laugh but I'm a big eater but I can't eat big amounts of food in one sitting



Why do girls always say this? The two aren't interchangeable, y'know.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 21, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> Why do girls always say this? The two aren't interchangeable, y'know.



If you eat one continuous meal all day long (i.e. snacking) it kind of makes sense....

Plus us women have been conditioned to feel an incredible amount of food guilt over anything we eat......so what seems like eating a lot might not actually be- we are just full of guilt instead of food maybe?


----------



## Emma (Jun 21, 2007)

komop said:


> what's yours records according with eating??



Suprisingly bad. 

My 100lbs lighter boyfriend can eat about twice what I can. *shrugs*


----------



## furious styles (Jun 21, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Suprisingly bad.
> 
> My 100lbs lighter boyfriend can eat about twice what I can. *shrugs*



yeah i know how that goes


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 23, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If you eat one continuous meal all day long (i.e. snacking) it kind of makes sense....



It does, but a) if you tally up everything and it's still, and I'm totally drawing from personal experience and not calling anyone _here_ delusional, " Half a donut, a slice of pizza, a cup of yogurt, quarter of a leftover bagle, two diet cokes, half a salad... and I had a sip of your shake!" Then you need to find a new thing to take pride in it and/or some practice. b) That's cheating. If you're grazing over a long enough period of time that you've completely digested a significant portion of your meal I don't think it should be considered one sitting. 


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Plus us women have been conditioned to feel an incredible amount of food guilt over anything we eat......so what seems like eating a lot might not actually be- we are just full of guilt instead of food maybe?



Ah, I think I see. Around here your guilt should be pride (were it justified). *hugs* Don't be so guilty. We love ya no matter what.


----------



## Emma (Jun 24, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> yeah i know how that goes



T'is true, When we share a pizza before I'm half way through my half he's finished his and is looking at mine. hehe. Take it you know the same thing? lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 24, 2007)

volatile said:


> I can eat maybe 4 tacos and a large drink from Taco Bell. A lot of times I get a steak grilled stuffed burrito (steak, rice & cheese only), 1 taco, regular nachos & cheese and large drink and I'm DONE, sometimes I don't even finish.
> 
> I don't think I would make a very good feedee because I can't consume large amounts of food...



I am the same! I can only eat 4 (maybe 5 tacos) at Taco Bell. And I know I'd be a terrible feedee since (a) I can't eat huge quantities and (b) I hate that overfull feeling.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 24, 2007)

once I got over the feeling of guilt, I was able to enjoy feeling full, overfull, etc.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 24, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> T'is true, When we share a pizza before I'm half way through my half he's finished his and is looking at mine. hehe. Take it you know the same thing? lol



He finished my food most of the time when he was here.


----------



## sobie18 (Jul 5, 2007)

You put a package of cookies in front of me, they'll be gone in no time...

But, I will need either coffee or milk (depending on the cookie).


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 6, 2007)

A boyfriend from 2 years back used to take me out to a rib joint once a month, as they had an all you can eat for two hours deal with all the beer you can handle. 

We used to put away at least three full plates of ribs each (all styles), take ribs out of our friends plates ( we used to make it a true bacchanal and invite as many people as possible to join us) mac/cheese, biscuits, mashed taters/gravy and way too much beer, and then more beer for the rest of the night as we were friends with the waitresses.

      

Good times.

Haven't had ribs since then.    :


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 6, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> A boyfriend from 2 years back used to take me out to a rib joint once a month, as they had an all you can eat for two hours deal with all the beer you can handle.
> 
> We used to put away at least three full plates of ribs each (all styles), take ribs out of our friends plates ( we used to make it a true bacchanal and invite as many people as possible to join us) mac/cheese, biscuits, mashed taters/gravy and way too much beer, and then more beer for the rest of the night as we were friends with the waitresses.
> 
> ...




I'm so jealous of you right now......


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 6, 2007)

Then you don't want to hear about the chocrute garnie/escargot feasts in Paris?


----------



## Roundsmile (Jul 6, 2007)

Go on, tell it!

I have a habit of not realizing what I eat...if it is sitting where I can find it...I'll clean out the container...I just keep eating until all half-empty containers are empty.
Today was a typical light lunch for me 1.5 pints of cherry tomatoes, a pint of blueberries, a turkey breast and a bag of carrots.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 7, 2007)

I only have a high capacity for certain foods. Donuts are one, although now that I know how much trans fats are in them the sheer terror dampens my appetite. 
:blink:

I saw that the winner of a pizza eating contest at 18 slices in 10 minutes. I do that at Pizza Hut all the time, although I like to take a more lisurely 30 min. And those are extra large pan pizza slices!

Now hot dogs, forget it. I just don't like them that much and there's just way too much salt. The salt is the reason the pros dip them in water, which just adds to the ick factor. 

I prefer pie eating contents, actually. I consistently come in second in my local city festival, usually beat out by some college kid with superior jaw action. Difference is, he's moaning and holding his belly while getting his prize and I'm asking if it's OK to finish the rest of my pie after the contest is over.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 7, 2007)

Actually, as far as hot dogs go, the pros dip them in water mostly because no human can generate saliva fast enough to lubricate the masticated remains of ten hot dogs and buns a minute. They probably need to be cooled a bit too.
I also take issue with your comparison of 18 slices of pizza-hut in 30 minutes to 18 slices of pizza in 10. Those are two completely different accomplishments showcasing different skillsets in different circumstances.


----------



## Neen (Jul 8, 2007)

Hmm.. i don't usually keep records, but looking back are these two:
1 subway footlong veggie delight sub
1 sm. bag baked chips
1 extra large coke


-or-
2 packages of 9 peice veggie sushi rolls
1 container seaweed salad
1 cup miso soup


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 10, 2007)

Neen said:


> Hmm.. i don't usually keep records, but looking back are these two:
> 1 subway footlong veggie delight sub
> 1 sm. bag baked chips
> 1 extra large coke
> ...


 
Either of those would be a rather harsh diet meal for me! I would be famished by bedtime.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 10, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> I also take issue with your comparison of 18 slices of pizza-hut in 30 minutes to 18 slices of pizza in 10. Those are two completely different accomplishments showcasing different skillsets in different circumstances.


 
So true! I see you are a master of the gustatory arts, Totmacher! It's just that my training course would be clear: eat my usual Pizza Hut Lunch Buffet meal but time myself and get the 20 mintues down to 15, 14, 13, 12, 11, 10...

Of course, after the pizza binge I will want to have a liesurely salad course and fruit course, just to keep my diet balanced!


----------



## Stormy (Jul 10, 2007)

Buffetbelly said:


> Either of those would be a rather harsh diet meal for me! I would be famished by bedtime.


LOL I was thinking the same thing. The first one is just like a regular Subway meal, a pretty healthy fast food meal at that, and wouldn't even come close to filling me, although I don't drink soda, but could drink twice that much water and not be near full.

The items in the second meal I'm not familiar with but somehow do not sound very filling, either.

No offense, Neen. To each their own. 

Buffetbelly, I envy your ability to pig out in public. I fantasize about going to buffets, especially pizza, one of my favorite foods, and stuffing myself but every time I've tried something about being in the unfamiliar environment has greatly diminished my maximum capacity. I'd really like to get my money's worth someday.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jul 12, 2007)

If I don't have any breakfast.. at about 2 30 pm from McDonalds I can get the Number 5.. which i think is the Double quarter pounder with the Medium Fries and a Medium Sprite.. also a chicken wrap..order of Chocolate chip cookies and a 4 piece chicken mcNuggets.. mmmmmm :wubu: Good times.. it's been awhile since I've been through the MickeyD's drive thru-might be around that time again!


----------

